
How many floppy disks do you need to fit an article from The Atlantic? - fsethi
https://medium.com/@pete/how-many-floppy-disks-do-you-need-to-fit-an-article-from-the-atlantic-8924a9e057ff#.qbit10wyx
======
forgotmypassw
Gotta love modern web developers.

